# carvedilol for speeches/interviews



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Got prescribed carvedilol, I was wondering if anyone else has had experience with this drug? 

My main symptom is shortness of breath in anxiety situations as well as heart racing/sweating and all the usual anxiety symptoms.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

I have been on beta-blockers which are similar (carvedilol blocks both alpha-1 and beta adrenergic receptors as opposed to just beta). It should work well for the symptoms you mention. It doesn't directly affect the cognitive behavioral aspects of anxiety, though many find themselves calmer just because they feel physically calmer and don't have to worry as much about others noticing their physical anxiety symptoms.


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

puppy said:


> I have been on beta-blockers which are similar (carvedilol blocks both alpha-1 and beta adrenergic receptors as opposed to just beta). It should work well for the symptoms you mention. It doesn't directly affect the cognitive behavioral aspects of anxiety, though many find themselves calmer just because they feel physically calmer and don't have to worry as much about others noticing their physical anxiety symptoms.


Did you have shortness of breath issues?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

alleviation of anxiety is just a side effect of meds like beta-blockers, same thing for lyrica and neurontin, infact I gave em up. So don't take short cuts and go straight to the problem with benzos and antidepressants.


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

SSRI's work for some people but not me. Benzos kinda work but I need something much more.

I do think norepinephrine is being more and more implicated in anxiety disorders, specifically social anxiety disorder. For instance it's already known that there is a statistically significant increase in risk of developing SAD if one has a known mutation on the gene that codes the norepinephrine transporter. 

In addition, there have been studies which documented growth hormone abnormalities in SA patients in response to clonidine infusion. Suggestive of norepinephrine issues.

Also supporting the theory is studies which document SA patients have autonomic issues in response to orthostatic stress.

Alpha-1 receptors are responsible for releasing corticotrophin releasing factor, which is what is involved in the fight or flight response. Alpha-1 receptors are stimulated by norepinephrine.

Of course no one is going to argue that SA is purely a physiological illness, of course there is an error in the triggering mechanism which is probably psychological.

However, since we develop a fear of our panic symptoms it would make sense that if we can shut down the panic symptoms we will eventually be able to extinct our fear of the situation when we don't have continuous excruciating pain when exposed to it.

One thing that I find interesting is that a lot of people who respond to Nardil's anxiolytic effects tend to have lowered blood pressure as well as orthostatic hypotension - effects that are generally associated with alpha-1 blockade. I wonder if Nardil's anxiolytic effect is through alpha-1 blockade.

EDIT: read on psychobabble that Nardil replaces norepinephrine with a pseudo form of norepinephrine that has less bioactivity. Which might explain it's anxiolytic effect.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

jangle1 said:


> SSRI's work for some people but not me. Benzos kinda work but I need something much more.
> 
> I do think norepinephrine is being more and more implicated in anxiety disorders, specifically social anxiety disorder. For instance it's already known that there is a statistically significant increase in risk of developing SAD if one has a known mutation on the gene that codes the norepinephrine transporter.
> 
> ...


Interesting, every time I take a med that has an NRI effect it makes my anxiety severely worse.

I am certainly no expert in Anatomy and Physiology or Chemistry but raising NE to reduce anxiety seems like exactly the opposite of what you'd want to do. NE is one of the Neurotransmitters/hormones that triggers the sympathetic nervous system, "the fight or flight response." Whether acting a a stress hormone or as a drug it seems to cause all of the symptoms associated with anxiety.

Perhaps you could help explain this to me? Why would NE, which produces a "fight or flight" type response, the same symptoms as anxiety, help to reduce SA/anxiety? it seems totally counter-intuitive and I have never understood the basis behind that line of thinking.

thank you,


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

istayhome said:


> Interesting, every time I take a med that has an NRI effect it makes my anxiety severely worse.
> 
> I am certainly no expert in Anatomy and Physiology or Chemistry but raising NE to reduce anxiety seems like exactly the opposite of what you'd want to do. NE is one of the Neurotransmitters/hormones that triggers the sympathetic nervous system, "the fight or flight response." Whether acting a a stress hormone or as a drug it seems to cause all of the symptoms associated with anxiety.
> 
> ...


Sure,

Simply put, it doesn't. Conventional SNRI's also target serotonin which can partially explain their anxiolytic effect for some people. However when you start using NRI's that target only norepinephrine, well this study speaks for itself.

http://journals.lww.com/psychopharm...zed_Controlled_Trial_of_Atomoxetine_in.8.aspx

Not only did the patients not do better than those given placebo, they actually did worse than the placebo.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I started a NRI a few weeks ago and almost straight away my anxiety was improved
This may have been a side effect because it only lasted a week

I think Norepinephrine is more of an issue for atypical depression and anxiety that stems from the interpersonal rejection sensitivity symptom


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link jangle. I could see using NE for major depression, but not anxiety or if anxiety is present..


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well I do think there is potential in blocking norepinephrine for anxiety. 

Alpha-1 antagonists have already shown promise in treating PTSD.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

I am also VERY interested in your experience with carvedilol.

I was taking propranolol but I switched to metoprolol due to the availability of an extended release in my country.

However carvedilol interests me for the alpha blockade and anecdotal reports are very valuable!
Thanks!


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

ricca91 said:


> I am also VERY interested in your experience with carvedilol.
> 
> I was taking propranolol but I switched to metoprolol due to the availability of an extended release in my country.
> 
> ...


Sure thing. I'll let y'all know.

After doing a search I did find some other users have tried it with success.


----------



## Pippo (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi everybody,

Anybody knows the difference between Xanax and Alopam. I got alopam 15mg from my doc. This friday i'm going to take 7,5 mg along with 40 mg propanol....

I can see that everybody is talking about Xanax and nobody mentions Alopam or any other benzo...

Thanks people


----------



## clemsonkyle (Aug 22, 2012)

I just got prescribed carvedilol as well because propranolol was giving me some serious skin rashes. I couldn't find much info on the medication for the use of performance anxiety. Ive taken it for about a week now and felt pretty well. Does ne one have any past experiences with this?


----------

